# Industry News: Really Right Stuff updates entire tripod line-up / Mark 2



## fullstop (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/2915720788/really-right-stuff-update-tripod-mark-2-features-ergonomics

Mark 2! And I always thought no upgrade possible on something "really right"?  ;D


The carbon pattern looks a bit "rattlesnake" to me ...is it new with Mk. 2?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2018)

Inspired by Canon's 70-200/2.8L IS III. 

Only changes are the 1/4"-20 'accessory sockets' on the side of the platform (for that Frankentripod look) , sealed twist locks (the old ones don't really have issues accumulating grit and are very easy to clean), vents at the tops of the legs (presumably necessary because of the new sealed twist locks), and the set screws on the platform are now the same size as their lens and camera plate hex screws for convenience. 

The linked article implies that the weight hooks and interchangeable feet are new features, but those were present on the original RRS tripods.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 20, 2018)

They seem to be a very stable company.


----------



## fullstop (Jun 25, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> They seem to be a very stable company.



don't know for the company, have not seen their financials. but it certainly applies to their products. ;-)

anything i purchased from them was really right for the intended task, but also "really expensive". especially once import duties (drüending on item! up to about 10%, in the future maybe more ... oO) and incurred import sales tax/VAT (20%) on "cost of goods plus shipping" (!) were added. i've given up on purchasing camera-specific plates after having to give them away as a freebie when i sold "outdated" cameras in the past. their tripod prices are so sky high that i am not even willing to consider it. in the same line as i was never inclined to buy expensive 100% oxygen-free copper monster cables for a hifi system. nice, but over-engineered for my needs.


----------

